# South Carolina H 3985



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I just spent the last half hour writing the SC state house members supporting my reptile keeping neighbors in South Carolina in an attempt to block H 3985, would you please do the same?

South Carolina: H 3985
South Carolina: H 3985 “Dangerous Wild Animals Act” | USARK


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump. Please write.


----------

